# Ohhh no another transmission oil question



## Bigo (Nov 2, 2018)

_I just stopped into a tractor supply dealer and they have 5 gals of Travelers trans/hhydrolic fluid on sale for 35 bucks. On the bucket it states that it is compatable with the listed brands of tractors...oof which was Yanmar, which I own. Yanmar recommends TF500 trans/hydrol fluid and again the travelers fluid says it is campatable. Have you guys used the travellers trans fluid, any issues? Good grief, the yanmar dealer says only use yanmar fluid but at 33 bucks per gal id be spending 260 dollars versus 35. What gives?_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The issue with the TSC oil, as far as I can see, is you get what you pay for. A service on my little tractor is over $500.00 with oils and filters, but it's much cheaper than a trip to get the transmission overhauled.
Many of those cheap oils say they are compatible with the manufacturers oil, but they may not meet the manufacturers specifications. I use Hytrans-Ultra in my Case that is pretty much $20.00 a gallon! I'd rather use that, than take a chance at not meeting the specs required for my tractor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

Is your tractor still under warranty?? If not then I would buy the cheap stuff. I have a friend that services forklifts and his company supplies only Raymond AW46 for everything regardless of brand... changing fluid regularily on schedule is far more important than the brand you use. IMO


----------



## Bigo (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the fast responses. The tractor is still under warranty and ill bite the bullet and pick up the yanmar brand sold at the dealership. You are certainly right and the dealer has strong say in warranty issues, so rather than get them cranky or risk equipment failure/wwarranty issues, ill buy the recommended oils. This is my second oil and filter changes at 200 hours and these are the most important maintenance intervals imho. Again, thanks for your feedback. You know, I dont see many yanmar owners out there but here in the adirondaks of NY, they are becoming popular. These tractors are the john deeres in the asian countries and they manufacture most of the engi es found in popular US tractors. I have been very happy with this yt235c although I would have been better off with the 50 hp version but so far darn good on my 70 acre farm


----------



## Bigo (Nov 2, 2018)

pogobill said:


> The issue with the TSC oil, as far as I can see, is you get what you pay for. A service on my little tractor is over $500.00 with oils and filters, but it's much cheaper than a trip to get the transmission overhauled.
> Many of those cheap oils say they are compatible with the manufacturers oil, but they may not meet the manufacturers specifications. I use Hytrans-Ultra in my Case that is pretty much $20.00 a gallon! I'd rather use that, than take a chance at not meeting the specs required for my tractor.


Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Bigo (Nov 2, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> Is your tractor still under warranty?? If not then I would buy the cheap stuff. I have a friend that services forklifts and his company supplies only Raymond AW46 for everything regardless of brand... changing fluid regularily on schedule is far more important than the brand you use. IMO


And thank you too for your feedback...much appreciated.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Try buying it in 5 gal bucket, I needed 7 gal and the two 1 gal were 1/2 the price of 5.
No need to respond!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bigo said:


> Thanks for the fast responses. The tractor is still under warranty and ill bite the bullet and pick up the yanmar brand sold at the dealership. You are certainly right and the dealer has strong say in warranty issues, so rather than get them cranky or risk equipment failure/wwarranty issues, ill buy the recommended oils. This is my second oil and filter changes at 200 hours and these are the most important maintenance intervals imho. Again, thanks for your feedback. You know, I dont see many yanmar owners out there but here in the adirondaks of NY, they are becoming popular. These tractors are the john deeres in the asian countries and they manufacture most of the engi es found in popular US tractors. I have been very happy with this yt235c although I would have been better off with the 50 hp version but so far darn good on my 70 acre farm


So how about some pictures!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I use this in all my tractors and never had a problem. I get it at NAPA, who is also a tractor dealer. PJ


----------

